
From Sex Object to Gritty Woman: The Evolution of Women in Stock Photos - mcone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/upshot/from-sex-object-to-gritty-woman-the-evolution-of-women-in-stock-photos.html
======
ghaff
Based on the article, this is at least partly because of the availability of
specifically curated collections. Someone still needed to choose to pay for
the photos, but it probably does give a bit of a nudge to editors quickly
selecting a photo to accompany an article. This article notes that a lot of
the selected images are also still pretty stereotypical in various ways. So
possibly a real trend but I'm not sure how much I would read into it.

